#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Практика Упосатхи. Дата ближайшей Упосатхи.

## Anagārika Virāgānanda

В данной теме я хотел бы публиковать даты ближайшей Упосатхи.
Соблюдение Упосатхи является одним из важных элементов буддийской практики, которую рекомендовал Будда:



> "...на день Упосатхи группа мирян Сакьев подошла к Благословенному, они поклонились ему и сели рядом. Благословенный сказал им:
> «Сакьи, соблюдаете ли вы восьмифакторную Упосатху?»
> «Иногда да, Господин, а иногда нет».
> «В этом ваша беда и потеря, Сакьи! В то время как жизнь подвержена опасности печали и смерти, вы соблюдаете восьмифакторную Упосатху [только лишь] иногда, а иногда не соблюдаете. ...
> «Отныне, Господин, мы будем соблюдать восьмифакторную Упосатху».
> Сакья Сутта.


В Упосатха сутте описано, как нужно правильно соблюдать Упосатху и какие преимущества это дает:




> Висакха, есть три вида Упосатхи. Какие три? Пастушья Упосатха. Упосатха Нигантхов. Упосатха Благородных.
> (1) И как, Висакха, соблюдается пастушья Упосатха? Представь, Висакха, как вечером пастух возвращает коров своим владельцам. Он рассуждает так: «Сегодня коровы кормились в таком-то и таком-то месте, и пили воду в таком-то и таком-то месте. Завтра коровы будут кормиться в таком-то и таком-то месте, и пить воду в таком-то и таком-то месте». Точно также, бывает так, когда некий человек, соблюдая Упосатху, рассуждает так: «Сегодня я ем ту и эту еду. Сегодня я ем ту и эту пищу. Завтра я буду есть ту и эту еду. Завтра я буду есть ту и эту пищу». Таким образом он проводит день с жаждой и влечением в своём уме. Вот каким образом соблюдается пастушья Упосатха. Подобным образом соблюдаемая пастушья Упосатха не приносит большого плода и результата, как и не является неимоверно сверкающей и всепроникающей.
> 
> (2) И как, Висакха, соблюдается Упосатха Нигантхов? Висакха, есть отшельники, которые зовутся Нигантхами. Они предписывают своим последователям следующее: «Ну же, почтенный, отбрось дубину по отношению к живым существам, проживающим на расстоянии более сотни йоджан в восточной части света. Отбрось дубину по отношению к живым существам, проживающим на расстоянии более сотни йоджан в западной… северной… южной части света». Так они предписывают им быть благожелательными и сострадательными к некоторым живым существам, но не к другим.
> 
> На день Упосатхи они предписывают своим последователям следующее: «Ну же, почтенный, отложив все вещи, декламируй: «Я нигде не являюсь принадлежностью кого-либо, как и нет ничего где-либо в любом месте, которое моё». Однако, его родители знают: «Это наш сын». И он знает: «Это мои родители». Его жена и дети знают: «Это тот, кто нас содержит». И он знает: «Это моя жена и дети». Его рабы, рабочие и слуги знают: «Это наш хозяин». И он знает: «Это мои рабы, рабочие и слуги». Таким образом, в том случае, когда им следует предписывать [соблюдение] правдивости, [Нигантхи] предписывают им говорить ложь. Это, я говорю тебе, является лживой речью. Когда прошла ночь, он пользуется имуществом, которое ему не было дано. Это, я говорю тебе, является взятием того, что не было дано. Вот каким образом соблюдается Упосатха Нигантхов. Подобным образом соблюдаемая Упосатха Нигантхов не приносит большого плода и результата, как и не является неимоверно сверкающей и всепроникающей.
> 
> (3) И как, Висакха, соблюдается Упосатха Благородных?
> 
> ...





> "В соответствии с традицией, можно следовать 8 правилам в день полнолуния, новолуния, первой и последней четверти. Соблюдение всех 4 дней – для тех, кто прикладывает действительно серьёзные усилия в практике, и кто имеет для этого необходимые условия. Все остальные могут соблюдать два дня Упосатхи – день полнолуния и день новолуния. Если вы решаете соблюдать её раз в месяц, то это должен быть день полнолуния. Если соблюдение этих дней по лунному календарю оказалось невозможным, то Упосатху можно соблюдать по выходным. Лучше так, чем вообще никак!" 
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm


Если Упосатха приходится на рабочий день, то вы можете соблюдать её в ближайшие выходные.
Соблюдение Упосатхи начинается со времени астрономического восхода солнца и длится сутки — до следующего восхода солнца. 

*8 предписаний, которые принимаются на дни Упосатхи, следующие:*
_1. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от уничтожения живых существ.
2. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от взятия того, что мне не дали.
3. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от нецеломудрия.
4. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от ложной речи.
5. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от принятия опьяняющих веществ, ведущих к беспечности.
6. Я принимаю правило избегать принятия пищи в неположенное время.
7. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от танцев, пения, музыки, посещения развлекательных мероприятий, ношения гирлянд, использования духов и косметики для украшения тела.
8. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от использования высоких или больших постелей._

*Подробнее о соблюдении  Упосатхи мирянами:* http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Принятие этических правил:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717[/quote]

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

----------

Aion (23.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2017), Гошка (20.11.2017), Доня (13.01.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
суббота, 18 ноября — Новолуние (наступит 18.11.2017 в 15:31 по Мск) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 18 ноября в 08:12 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:14
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 ноября в 08:14

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 18 ноября в 09:05
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:44
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 ноября в 09:07

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 18 ноября в 07:18 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:43
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 ноября в 07:19

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 18 ноября в 08:43
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 ноября в 08:45

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Принятие этических правил:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

----------

Aion (23.11.2017), Ануруддха (14.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2017)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
воскресенье, 26 ноября — Первая четверть (наступит 26.11.2017 в 20:03 по Мск) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) —26 ноября в 08:27 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:17
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 ноября в 08:29

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 26 ноября в 09:23
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:46
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 ноября в 09:26

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 26 ноября в  07:30 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:45
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 ноября в 07:31

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 26 ноября в 08:57
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:57
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 ноября в 08:39

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Принятие этических правил:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

----------

Aion (23.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2017)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
воскресенье, 3 декабря — Полнолуние (наступит 3.12.2017 в 19:36 по Мск) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) —3 декабря в 08:38 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:19
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 4 декабря в 08:40

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 3 декабря в 09:38
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:48
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 4 декабря в 09:40

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 3 декабря в  07:39 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:47
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 4 декабря в 07:41

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 3 декабря в 09:08
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:49
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 4 декабря в 09:10

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Принятие этических правил:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

----------

Aion (30.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2017)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
понедельник, 11 декабря: Третья четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) —11 декабря в 08:49 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:23
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 декабря в 08:50

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 11 декабря в 09:51
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:52
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 декабря в 09:52

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 11 декабря в  07:48  
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:51
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 декабря в 07:49

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 11 декабря в 09:18
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:03
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 декабря в 09:19

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Принятие этических правил:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

----------

Aion (30.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2017), Михаэ́ль (09.12.2017)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
понедельник, 18 декабря: Новолуние — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) —18 декабря в 08:55 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:26
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 декабря в 08:56

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 18 декабря в 09:58
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 декабря в 09:59

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 18 декабря в  07:54  
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:54
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 декабря в 07:55

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 18 декабря в 09:24
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 19 декабря в 09:55

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (30.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2017)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 26 декабря: Первая четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) —26 декабря в 08:59 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:30
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 декабря в 08:59

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 26 декабря в 10:01
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:59
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 декабря в 10:01

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 26 декабря в  07:57  
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:58
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 декабря в 07:58

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 26 декабря в 09:27
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:10
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 27 декабря в 09:58

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (30.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2017)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 2 января 2018: Полнолуние — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1,2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 января в 08:58 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:33
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 января в 08:58

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 января в 09:59
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:02
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 января в 09:58

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 января в  07:58  
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:03
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 января в 07:57

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 января в 09:27
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:14
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 января в 09:27

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (30.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2017)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 9 января 2018: Третья четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 января в 08:54 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:36
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 января в 08:53

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 января в 09:53
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 января в 09:51

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 января в  07:55  
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:05
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 января в 07:55

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 января в 09:24
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:17
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 января в 09:23

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (03.01.2018), Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
среда,17 января: Новолуние (наступит 17.01 в 6:05 по Мск.) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 января в 08:54 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:39
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 января в 08:44

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 января в 09:41
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:08
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 января в 09:39

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 января в  07:50  
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:08
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 января в 07:49

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 января в  09:17
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:20
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 января в 09:15

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
четверг, 25 января: Первая четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 января в 08:34 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:41
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 января в 08:32

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 января в 09:26
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:11
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 января в 09:24

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 января в  08:41  
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:10
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 января в 08:40

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 января в  09:06
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:22
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 января в 09:05

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (27.01.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
среда, 31 января: Полнолуние — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1,2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 января в 08:24 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:43
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 февраля в 08:22

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 января в 09:13
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:12
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 февраля в 09:10

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 января в  08:33 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:11
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 февраля в 08:31

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 января в  08:57
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:23
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 февраля в 08:55

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2018)

----------


## Aion

31 января состоится полное лунное затмение, так что, не пропустите прекрасную возможность грамотно смедитировать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2018), Михаил_ (02.02.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
среда, 7 февраля: Третья четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 февраля в 08:10 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:43
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 февраля в 08:08

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 февраля в 08:56
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:12
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 февраля в 08:53

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 февраля в  08:22 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:12
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 февраля в 08:20

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 февраля в  08:44 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:23
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 февраля в 08:42

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/khantipalo/uposatha.htm
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Объяснение 5 и 8 предписаний Sila:* http://www.theravada.su/node/717

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (03.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Буддийский календарь
на 2018 год
новолуния, полнолуния
МСК

----------

Aion (03.02.2018), Anagārika Virāgānanda (02.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
пятница, 16 февраля: Новолуние (наступит 16.02 в 0:52 по Мск)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 февраля в 07:50 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:43
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 февраля в 07:48

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 февраля в 08:32
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:12
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 февраля в 08:29

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 февраля в  07:06
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:11
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 февраля в 07:04

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 февраля в  08:25
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:23
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 февраля в 08:23

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
суббота, 23 февраля: Первая четверть— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 февраля в 07:33 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:42
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 февраля в 07:31

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 февраля в 08:12
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:12
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 февраля в 08:09

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 февраля в  07:52
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:11
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 февраля в 07:50

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 февраля в  08:10
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:23
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 февраля в 08:08

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (24.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2018), Михаил_ (24.02.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата ближайшей Упосатхи:*
пятница, 2 марта: Полнолуние (наступит 2.03 в 4:40 по Мск.) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 марта в 07:16 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:41
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 марта в 07:14

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 марта в 07:52
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:10
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 марта в 07:49

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 марта в  06:38
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:09
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 марта в 06:36

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 марта в   07:54 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:21
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 марта в  07:52

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

Я уезжаю сегодня на лечение до 19 марта, поэтому я заранее опубликую даты Упосатхи на период своего отсутствия.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
пятница, 9 марта: Третья четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 марта в 06:58 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:39
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 марта в 06:56

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 марта в  07:31
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:08
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 марта в 08:28

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 марта в  06:23
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:08
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 марта в 06:21

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 марта в   07:37
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:20
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 марта в  07:35

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
суббота, 17 марта: Новолуние — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 марта в 06:38 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:37
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 марта в 06:35

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 марта в  07:07 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 марта в 07:04

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 марта в  06:06
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 марта в 06:03

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 марта в   07:18
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:18
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 марта в  07:15

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

Дата следующей Упосатхи:
суббота, 31 марта: Поволуние (наступит  в 16:26 по Мск)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 марта в 06:01
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:33
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 апреля в 05:58

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 марта в  06:25
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:02
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 апреля в 06:22

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 марта в  06:35
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:01
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 апреля в 06:22

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 марта в   06:43
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:13
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 апреля в  06:41

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/.
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/.
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян: https://www.theravada.su/node/584
Упосатха сутта: https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе): https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila: https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке: https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов" - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/

----------

Aion (30.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (30.03.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
воскресенье, 8 апреля: Третья четверть— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 апреля в 05:40
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:33
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 апреля в 05:38

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 апреля в  06:01 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:00
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 апреля в 05:58

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 апреля в  06:17
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:59
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 апреля в 06:15

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 апреля в 06:24
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:11
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 апреля в  06:21

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (25.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2018), Кивал (01.04.2018), Михаил_ (06.04.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
понедельник, 16 апреля: Новолуние (наступит в 5:51 по Мск.)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 апреля в 05:20
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:29
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 апреля в 05:18

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 апреля в  05:37 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:58
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 апреля в 05:34

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 апреля в  06:00
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:57
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 апреля в 05:58

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 16 апреля в 06:05
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:09
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 17 апреля в  06:03

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (25.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
понедельник, 23 апреля: Первая четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 апреля в 05:03 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:27
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 апреля в 05:01

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 апреля в  05:17 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:26
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 апреля в 05:14

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 апреля в  05:46
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:56
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 апреля в 05:44

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 апреля в 05:49
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:08
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 апреля в  05:47

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (25.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.04.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
понедельник, 30 апреля: Полнолуние (наступит в 4:48 по Мск)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 30 апреля в 04:47
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:26
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 мая в 04:45

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 30 апреля в  04:57 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 мая в 04:55

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 30 апреля в  05:33
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 мая в 05:31

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 30 апреля в 05:34
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 мая в  05:32

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Aion (25.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2018), Доня (30.04.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 8 мая: Третья четверть— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 мая в 04:30
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:25
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 мая в 04:28

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 мая в  04:36 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 мая в 04:34

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 мая в  05:19
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:54
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 мая в 05:18

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 8 мая в 05:18
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 9 мая в  05:16

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2018), Игала (07.05.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 15 мая: Новолуние (в 15:39 по Мск)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 мая в 04:16
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:25
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 мая в 04:14

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 мая в  04:19 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 мая в 04:17

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 мая в  05:09
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:54
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 мая в 05:07

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 мая в 05:06
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 мая в  05:04

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* https://suttacentral.net/ru/an3.70
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Вадим Шу (12.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2018), Игала (11.05.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 22 мая: Первая четверть— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 мая в 04:06
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:26
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 мая в 04:03

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 мая в  04:04 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 мая в 04:02

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 мая в  05:00
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:54
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 мая в 04:09

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 мая в 04:55
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 мая в  04:54

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* [url=https://suttacentral.net/an3.70/ru/sv[/url]
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 29 мая: Полнолуние (наступит в 29 мая в 15:39 по Мск) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 29 мая в 03:55
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:26
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 30 мая в 03:54

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 29 мая в  03:52 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:26
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 30 мая в 03:50

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 29 мая в  04:53
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:25
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 30 мая в 03:52

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 29 мая в 04:47
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:07
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 30 мая в  04:46

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* [url=https://suttacentral.net/an3.70/ru/sv[/url]
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

Прошу прощения что не смог опубликовать дату последней упосатхи - на скорой отвезли в реанимацию, потом лежал в больнице.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
среда, 13 июня: Новолуние (наступит в 13 июня в 23:31 по Мск) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июня в 03:44
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:29
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июня в 03:44

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июня в  03:35 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:28
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июня в 03:35

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июня в  04:45
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:58
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июня в 04:45

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июня в 04:37
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:09
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июня в  04:37

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/russia или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/russia/
Для Украины здесь: http://my-calend.ru/sun/ukraine или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/ukraine/. 
Для Беларуси здесь:http://my-calend.ru/sun/belarus или здесь: http://ru.365.wiki/world/belarus/. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня: http://esoline.ru/online/moon_calendar и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня: http://ru.365.wiki/world/.

*Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян:* https://www.theravada.su/node/584
*Упосатха сутта:* [url=https://suttacentral.net/an3.70/ru/sv[/url]
*Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе):* https://www.theravada.su/node/587/pfid/31
*Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila:* https://www.theravada.su/node/1949

*Группа соблюдения Упосатхи в Фейсбуке:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...83379958369217 (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: https://www.facebook.com/valeriy.rod)
*Группа Вконтакте "Практика Упосатхи для буддистов"* - https://vk.com/uposatha.theravada

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект": http://www.astro-pages.ru/index.php?action=1349014432, "Мир космоса": http://mirkosmosa.ru/lunar-calendar/...ase-moon-today, "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца": http://my-calend.ru/sun и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени": http://ru.365.wiki/_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.06.2018), Доня (07.06.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
среда, 20 июня: Первая четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 20 июня в 03:44
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:31
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 21 июня в 03:44

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 20 июня в  03:34 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:00
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 21 июня в 03:35

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 20 июня в  04:46
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:59
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 21 июня в 04:46

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 20 июня в 04:37
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:11
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 21 июня в  04:37

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2018), Игала (17.06.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
четверг, 28 июня: Полнолуние (28.06 в 8:43 по Мск)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июня в 03:47
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:32
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июня в 03:48

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июня в  03:39 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:02
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июня в 03:40

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июня в  04:49
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:01
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июня в 04:49

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июня в 04:40
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:13
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июня в  04:41

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.06.2018), Михаил_ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
пятница, 6 июля: Третья четверть— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 6 июля в 03:55
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:34
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 7 июля в 03:56

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 6 июля в  03:48 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:03
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 7 июля в 03:50

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) —6 июля в   04:54
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:02
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 7 июля в 04:55

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 6 июля в 04:47
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:14
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 7 июля в  04:48

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.06.2018), Игала (30.06.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
пятница, 13 июля: Новолуние (13.07.2018 в 6:37 по Мск)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июля в 04:03
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:35
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июля в 04:05

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июля в  04:00 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:04
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июля в 04:02

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июля в   05:01
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:03
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июля в 05:02

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 13 июля в 04:55
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:15
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 14 июля в  04:56

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
четверг, 19 июля: Первая четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 19 июля в 04:13
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:35
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 20 июля в 04:14

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 19 июля в  04:12 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:05
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 20 июля в 04:14

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 19 июля в   05:08
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:04
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 20 июля в 05:10

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 19 июля в 05:03
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:16
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 20 июля в  05:05

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

В связи с тем, что завтра меня снова госпитализируют, я опубликую даты Упосатхи до конца месяца.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата последующей Упосатхи:*
суббота, 28 июля ( 28.07.18 в 0:11по Мск): Полнолуние — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июля в 04:28
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:36
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июля в 04:30

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июля в  04:31 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:05
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июля в 04:34

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июля в   05:20
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:04
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июля в 05:22

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 28 июля в 05:17
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:16
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 29 июля в  05:19

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
суббота, 11 августа: Новолуние (наступит в 13:50 Мск.) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 11 августа в 04:54
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:34
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 августа в 04:56

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 11 августа в  05:05 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:03
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 августа в 05:07

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 11 августа в   05:41
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:03
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 августа в 05:42

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 11 августа в 05:41
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:14
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 12 августа в  05:43

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2018), Игала (05.08.2018), Кивал (13.08.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
воскресенье, 9 сентября: Новолуние (наступит в 21:52 Мск) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 сентября в 05:50
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:26
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 сентября в 05:52

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 сентября в   06:13 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 сентября в  06:16

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 сентября в   06:25
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:55
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 сентября в 06:26

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 сентября в 06:33
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:06
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 сентября в  06:34

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2018), Кивал (07.09.2018), Михаил_ (06.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
воскресенье, 17 сентября: Первая четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 сентября в 06:06
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:23
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 сентября в 06:07

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 сентября в   06:32 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:53
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 сентября в  06:34

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 сентября в   06:37
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:52
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 сентября в 06:38

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 17 сентября в 06:47
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:04
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 18 сентября в  06:49

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2018), Михаил_ (12.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 25 сентября: Полнолуние (наступит в 25 сентября в 6:42 по Мск) — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 сентября в 06:21
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:21
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 сентября в 06:23

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 сентября в   06:51 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:50
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 сентября в  06:23

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 сентября в   06:49
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:49
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 сентября в 06:51

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 25 сентября в 07:01
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:01
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 26 сентября в  07:03

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Aion (21.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2018), Кивал (24.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 2 октября: Третья четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 октября в 06:35
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:18
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 октября в 06:37

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 октября в 07:07 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:47
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 октября в  07:10

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 октября в 07:00
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:47
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 октября в 07:01

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 2 октября в 07:14
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:58
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 3 октября в  07:16

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Aion (29.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
вторник, 9 октября: Новолуние — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 октября в 06:49
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:16
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 октября в 06:51

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 октября в 07:24 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:45
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 октября в  07:26

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 октября в 07:11
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:45
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 октября в 07:13

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 9 октября в 07:27
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:56
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 октября в  07:28

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, если не можете подать заявку на вступление, то напишите мне: Anagārika Virāgānanda)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Aion (05.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

Прошу прощения. Две недели снова пролежал в больнице и в реанимации - публиковать дни Упосатхи не мог.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
среда, 31 октября: Третья четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 октября в 07:34
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:13
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 ноября в 07:36

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 октября в 08:19 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:42
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 10 ноября в  08:41

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 октября в 07:47
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:41
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 ноября в 07:49

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 31 октября в 08:09
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:53
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 1 ноября в  08:10

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, нужно подавать заявку на вступление)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
среда, 7 ноября (наступит 7.11.18 в 19:48 по Мск): Новолуние — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 ноября в 07:49
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:13
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 ноября в 07:51

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 ноября в 08:37 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:42
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 ноября в  08:39

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 ноября в 06:59
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:41
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 ноября в 07:01

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 ноября в 08:22
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:53
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 ноября в  08:34

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, нужно подавать заявку на вступление)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
четверг, 15 ноября: Первая четверть — для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 ноября в 08:05
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:14
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 ноября в 08:07

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 ноября в 08:57 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:43
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 ноября в  08:59

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 ноября в 07:12
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:42
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 ноября в 07:14

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 ноября в 08:37
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:54
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 ноября в  08:39

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, нужно подавать заявку на вступление)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
пятница, 23 ноября: Полнолуние (наступит в 9:30 по Мск.)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 ноября в 08:21
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:16
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 ноября в 08:23

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 ноября в 09:16 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:45
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 ноября в  08:18

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 ноября в 07:25
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:44
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 ноября в 07:27

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 23 ноября в 08:52
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:56
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 24 ноября в  08:54

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, нужно подавать заявку на вступление)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2018), Кивал (18.11.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
пятница, 7 декабря: Новолуние (наступит в 11:11 по Мск.)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 декабря в 08:44
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:21
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 декабря в 08:45

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 декабря в 09:44 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:50
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 декабря в  09:46

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 декабря в 07:44
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:49
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 декабря в 07:45

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 7 декабря в 09:13
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:01
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 8 декабря в  09:14

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, нужно подавать заявку на вступление)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2018), Доня (02.12.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

Прошу прощения, что не смог опубликовать одну дату Упосатхи - лежал в больнице.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
суббота, 15 декабря: Первая четверть— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 декабря в 08:53
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:50
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 декабря в 08:54

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 декабря в 09:44 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:54
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 декабря в  09:56

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 декабря в 07:52
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:53
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 декабря в 07:52

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 15 декабря в 09:22
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:05
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 16 декабря в  09:22

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, нужно подавать заявку на вступление)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2018), Кивал (12.12.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

*Дата следующей Упосатхи:*
суббота, Полнолуние (наступит в 21:38 по Мск)— для тех, кто соблюдает Упосатху 1, 2 или 4 раза в месяц.

Для Москвы:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 декабря в 08:57
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:28
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 декабря в 08:58

Для С-Петербурга:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 декабря в 10:00 
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 12:57
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 декабря в  10:00

Для Киева:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 декабря в 07:56
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 11:56
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 декабря в 07:56

Для Минска:
Начало Упосатхи (время восхода Солнца) — 22 декабря в 09:26
Время, до которого разрешено принимать пищу (астрономический полдень) — 13:08
Окончание Упосатхи (время следующего восхода Солнца) — 23 декабря в  09:27

Для своего города можно посмотреть время восхода солнца и время полудня:
для России здесь или здесь
Для Украины здесь или  здесь. 
Для Беларуси здесь или здесь. 
Для других стран расчет лунного дня и расчет времени восхода солнца и полудня.

*Дополнительная информация по Упосатхе:* 
Соблюдение Упосатхи для мирян
Упосатха сутта
Висакха сутта (проповедь о восьмифакторной Упосатхе)
Объяснение 5 предписаний Sila

* Группы по Упосатхе в социальных сетях:*
Группа в Фейсбуке - Сообщество соблюдения Упосатхи  (группа закрытая, нужно подавать заявку на вступление)
Группа Вконтакте - Практика Упосатхи для буддистов

_При расчете использовались данные сайтов: "Космос: астрономический проект", "Мир космоса", "Календарь событий: время восхода и захода солнца" и "365.wiki-сервис точного времени"_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2018), Кивал (20.12.2018)

----------

